# loopy lucky



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

:biggrin1:

some pics of lucky 










with my sisters dog oscar


















with my OH



























hope you enjoyed :biggrin1:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I LOVE the running pic!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I LOVE the running pic!


:smile: they are always chasing each other around, lucky usually ends up getting tripped up though :redface:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky is such a cutie...and looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! 
Looks like they had lots of fun running on the beach!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucky is so dang cute! And great pictures. Awh man, everyone's awesome summer pictures are convincing me I need a camera! a real one, not my phone.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

the beach is definately her most favourite place, she will sometimes go in the water but only with a lot of encouragment


----------

